# sudan- a hidden paradise



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

i will not talk alot here is a few pics of africa's and maybe the world most diverse country ( climate, ethnisty, and landscape).
the pics will be random ( from different parts of the country). and i don't have the time for captioning but i will do it later.
More pics to come soon























































more pics to come soon


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Wow. Sudan is very gorgeous ! I traveled to Aswan 2 months ago and asked my Egyptian friend if he would take me to Sudan, but he said Malaysian nationals need visa in advance, what a disappoinment !

I think many people think Sudan is very unsafe, full of conflicts-- but in reality, its very safe country. My aunt who works with PETRONAS SUDAN visited Khartoum last year and she likes it.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Wonderful pics,it's really a hidden paradise kay:


----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

thank you guys for the replies, and i will post pics with captions this time:yes:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

'maybe the worlds most diverse country' my ass. I think Sudan could have some touristic potential if the situation isn't that fucked up.


----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

Forza Raalte said:


> 'maybe the worlds most diverse country' my ass. I think Sudan could have some touristic potential if the situation isn't that fucked up.


is that suppose to be a positive or negative comment, because i don't get what you mean.

anyways here are some more pics

merowi pyramids ( older than the ones in egypt but are smaller)- north sudan


red sea hils/mountains


a true traveling seller


the nile one more time



goats (haha)- south sudan


east sudan


nile cataract (north sudan)


nile in sudan



more pyramids


west sudan


north sudan


man in the nile


notice the palm trees in a rain forest (haha)


jabel barakal


not sure if this is the nile ( we have like 9 major river)
URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]

in case u didn't know (sudan has africa's most diversed mammal population)


we have lots of these tombs in sudan


neva get enough


red sea


some old stuff
URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]

an old cathedral


nile sun set


we also have huge pastor land


the sudd ( largest wetland in the world) -central sudan


east sudan


our heritage


suakin (oldest city in the red sea cost- afric's last slave port)


another suakin shat ( also known as the abandoned city)


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Forza Raalte, in fact Sudan is very safe country. My aunt attended a seminar on oil exploration in Khartoum last year and she was surprised because she found that Sudan ( Khartoum, Omdurman, Wad Medani ) is very safe and the people are nice , and many people speak English. She said many development projects under construction in the capital and she was really impressed with what she saw.. in the end she told us, `` Western media only wants to bring bad image of Sudan but never wants to showcase Sudan`s wonders `


----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> Forza Raalte, in fact Sudan is very safe country. My aunt attended a seminar on oil exploration in Khartoum last year and she was surprised because she found that Sudan ( Khartoum, Omdurman, Wad Medani ) is very safe and the people are nice , and many people speak English. She said many development projects under construction in the capital and she was really impressed with what she saw.. in the end she told us, `` Western media only wants to bring bad image of Sudan but never wants to showcase Sudan`s wonders `


you are right skyprince, western media only shows africa as the worn torn continent of the world.


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Surely this is a beautiful country. The media always focuses on what they can sell to the public. The true culprit here is people cuz they want to hear only the darkside of the story. However, when it comes to anything related to their own environment, they long for the positive aspects. It's an ignorant part of the human kinds whose self-esteem drives force in action.

Looking at the shaped rocks sticking upright with the sign of rapid erosion, the area must be subject to the flash flood. The formation makes interesting landscape. The green village very well depicts an oasis that contradicts the perception of some people about Sudan.


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

wow.. great scenery


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

ahmed007 said:


> is that suppose to be a positive or negative comment, because i don't get what you mean.


just ignore him.
btw,thanks for the pictures.very nice ^^


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

East-Sudan looks nice.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

WOW....Really a true african hidden gem !


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

Forza Raalte said:


> 'maybe the worlds most diverse country' my ass. .


:lol:


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

WTF!!!!???










i took the time to download the 54 pictures, and it really has a wide variety of landscapes, but you can be sure it´s not even close to "the most diverse country in the world", not even remotely close to "the most diverse country in in the world"

but sure it has a really charming landscape not well know by many

thanks for the pics


----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

*actually*

sudan is one of the most diverse countries in the world. because it is with no doubt the most diversed country in africa. it is just hard to find different pics of different areas of sudan, for example in this selection there is no photo of the tropical rain forest, what you see is the long savanha, there is also no pics of jabal marra a mediterrnian mountain range is west sudan.


----------



## persis (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW! Great deserts! and beautiful jungles


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

If it just wasn't for the little problem of genocide...............


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

The only thing we (or should I say I) ever see/hear about Soudan is the genocide and sharia things, so it's only negative. And indeed, negative are these things!
But these pics are great! Thanks for showing.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ sharia isn't bad.. btw sudan is beautiful..  one of the most diversed country in the world..


----------

